# prescott arizona as retirement location ??



## gym4866 (Mar 10, 2016)

does anyone know,or know someone who have retired in this area of az...........i visited az a few years ago (prescott,flagstaff,sadona) and found it to my liking(especially sadona)....was wondering if anyone could recommend or know what the retirement communities are like in that area.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 11, 2016)

Sedona and Prescott are at higher elevation than the Phoenix valley and cooler both summer and winter.  Flagstaff is very pleasant in summer, but gets a real winter with 5' of snow per year.  It really is a matter of personal choice.  I have known some folks who were snowbirds without leaving the state.  They wintered in the Valley and went up to the high country in the summer.

We got tired of the dryness and returned to Florida.


----------



## gym4866 (Mar 11, 2016)

Being that i'm from pa and sick of snow,i think flagstaff would be out of the question,but a nice place to visit,and from what i remember about another hour north is the grand canyon. i did read somewhere that a lot people do migrate to the high desert in the summer.as for prescott, while i was there for a short visit i was told snow and cold weather does no last long,and like you said cooler......was just wondering how expensive it was to live there and the retirement experience was in general.... i remember leaving the grand canyon it was 29 degrees and when i got to phoenix it was 94.....love the warm weather but with temp's 100 + a lot of the time, i think a little more north would be better.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 13, 2016)

We were in the valley about 15 miles northwest of PHX.  You expected it to be over 100 every day during the summer.  Sometimes it could would reach 115.  Air conditioning is everywhere.  You could even buy swamp (evaporative) coolers for a golf cart.

At this time I have spent a total of 29 years in Florida and have only see it hit 100 once.  Twice hurricanes have threatened without actually hitting us.  Once a small tornado ripped off part of our roof.  That ruins your whole day.  We are here to stay.


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2016)

When I worked for a living, I was a pilot for United. I occasionally flew into Sky Harbor in Phoenix. On one such trip, I had a 5 hour layover and my First Officer lived just outside of Phoenix. He asked me if I would like to go see his home and he would call ahead and have his wife prepare us lunch, which of course, I told him that he didn't need to put his wife to work, but he said she'd be glad to do it. Anyway, it was the first time that I had ever stepped out of the airport. This was in late July, I believe. Man, I thought that I was going to suffocate. I think the temperature was over a 100 degrees and the air was so dry that I couldn't even make spit. I asked him how does he tolerates it? He said he runs from his house into the car then into the store and back into the car and then back into the house. I believe he probably did.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 15, 2016)

I went to a wedding in Phoenix in August once and thought I would DIE from the heat.  It hits you like a wall the minute you step out the door.

The wedding was outside (GAWD! Who plans a wedding outside in 100+ degree heat?) in the early evening and it was still so hot I could hardly breathe.  I left the reception (also outside) after a (barely) decent amount of time because I was actually feeling kind of ill from the suffocating heat and went back to my motel room and just stayed in the air conditioned room.  Horrible weekend!  I do not know how people can survive in that heat.


----------

